# New HD DVD Release Schedule & Hardware Price Drops



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*HD DVD studios confirm Spring and early Summer new release schedules,
catalog titles and concert video line-up; strategic hardware price reductions
reinforce appeal of HD DVD format.*



> LOS ANGELES (March 28, 2007) - The top studios backing HD DVD, including Universal Studios Home Entertainment, Warner Home Video, Paramount Home Entertainment, The Weinstein Company, Genius Products, and Eagle Rock Entertainment today announced more than 70 specific titles and release windows through July 2007. With movie titles like Smokin' Aces, The Complete Matrix Trilogy, and DreamGirls, HD DVD continues to deliver on promises made to fans of high definition. Additional titles for the remainder of 2007 will be announced this summer. ...


More @ www.HDTvMagazine.com


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Was there anywhere they talked about the price of these new releases?

There are a few I would like to have on HD-DVD... but I can't pay $30 for Comming to America and other library titles that I already have on SD-DVD


----------

